# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] Canon LBP 2900B on Ubuntu 12.04

## balasankarc

Hi all,
I am desperately trying to install my Canon LBP 2900B Laser Printer on Ubuntu 12.04... I've gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 but had no success... Actually the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-cups-usblp.conf" is missing in my system... and the folder usb in "/dev"... Can anyone please give me step by step instruction to install my printer?? Please....

----------


## pdc

so there are two stages:

1) get the drivers installed

2) tell your system about the new printer

1) *DRIVER INSTALL*:

how did you go on this? If you go to synaptic, you should get a picture like cndrvcups screenshot that I enclose

........that is when the drivers are installed; _and you need the common package installed first_.........

2) *TELLING YOUR SYSTEM*

I like this step; which comes after driver install; from the link you quote

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190

*2a) Register the printer:*




> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP2900 -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E


as by using 

ccp://localhost:59787 .. you don't need fido directories..

then you need to 

*2b) Register the printer with ccpd daemon:*




> sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LBP2900 -o /dev/usb/lp0


........._assuming you only have this one printer, so it gets called lp0_...

then you need to 

*2c) Start ccpd daemon:*




> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start


then 2d) *test the install*




> captstatusui -P LBP2900


..that will open the Status Monitor window. 

If the message "Ready to print" is displayed --> all is OK.

*Try to print something.*!!!!!!!!!

....if the printer kicks into life, great!

My suggestions as to what to do are:

1) first part the ubuntu wiki

and then 

2) this great thread 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982917

particularly post #4 by Sivella, who is a great master on the LBP:

......if you subscribe to this thread:

top right: thread tools; 3 down subscribe; and if the above works, we need to set up your system so it works each time!

__________________________-

Actually the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-cups-usblp.conf" is missing in my system

...........you may not need that step...........

----------


## balasankarc

> so there are two stages:
> 
> 1) get the drivers installed
> 
> 2) tell your system about the new printer
> 
> 1) *DRIVER INSTALL*:
> 
> how did you go on this? If you go to synaptic, you should get a picture like cndrvcups screenshot that I enclose
> ...


It worked man....U r great....thanx...how ti setup my system so it works each time?

----------


## pdc

tremendous!

go here 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982917

post #6

Maestro Sivella tells all........

he is french, and maintains the french canon support system; so he has a link at the end of post #6 which you can translate with google

.....but if you just copy and paste the commands he lays out in post #6, I would hope things will go well for you

----------


## balasankarc

How can i share this printer with another Ubuntu 12.04 system over network via samba??? I can share files, but can't do the same about printer...

----------


## pdc

I don't know: I use google for such things

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=share+this+prin...work+via+samba  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Did you get the printer set up so it starts ccpd each time?

the command




> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start


should do it from a terminal.......if needed

----------


## vigyani

Hi

Thanks.
I am using Ubuntu 12.04.1. Installed and configured Canon LBP 2900B, using this guide and it worked for me.
First it did not work but on restarting CCPD, printer responded and I could print.




> sudo service ccpd restart


regards
Vigyani

----------


## maverick555

Which driver version you installed ?
Will this work in 64bit ubuntu ?
Will you write a more detailed guide please like 
1.switch on printer
2.install drivers like this etc....

Please..

----------


## pdc

> Will this work in 64bit ubuntu ?


...........well............there are NO debian packages for the 64bit system; you need to use alien to convert the rpm packages to deb packages

......as described here......

http://www.debianadmin.com/install-r...nd-ubuntu.html

eg to convert and install the common capt driver, the command would be




> sudo alien -i cndrvcups-common-2.40-1.x86_64.rpm


and then the specific package




> sudo alien -i cndrvcups-capt-2.40-1.x86_64.rpm


........_but this would only be after navigating yourself to the correct directory that these files are stored in_ ........

.........so we can guide you through the 64bit install.........

.........before that.......to install the drivers .......

.this is from the Ubuntu HOW-TO

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190




> For a new install please see the html guide in the 2.4 driver download:
> 
>     Download 32/64 Bit Linux CAPT Printer Driver v2.40 English. 
> 
> from here
> 
> http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/c...900772424.html
> 
> you will be downloading CAPT Printer Driver for Linux Version 2.40
> ...


..................post #3 above covers the later configuration......

as the process is:

1) install the drivers
2) tell the system about your new printer

----------


## xlearner

@PDC,

I recently purchased this printer. Thanks for the wonderful guide. I was able to print following the steps outlined by you. 

FYI, I have 32 bit ubuntu 12.04. 

Xlearner

----------


## pdc

that's great; enjoy

in this thread

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982917

Sivella, who is very knowledgable on the LBP series,

describes how to automate the process of ensuring the printer is recognised each time you restart the computer;

.........it helps to complete everything so you can enjoy your printer

----------


## tonidito

Hi,
please follow instructions at the following web page:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post12350075
(#12)

and You will solve the problem with Canon CAPT printer drivers!

tonidito :Razz:

----------


## deepla

Hi Thanks to pdc and Sivella for solving this problem. I too have this printer and was struggling for sometime dual booting. The solution given here did not seem to work for me at first . But that was becasue I closed the status monitor window saying the "printer is ready" and tried to print. With the window kept open, I was able to print. Thank you so much.
I have ubuntu 12.04 32 bit

----------


## sysone

nevermind
error

----------


## chandraubunt

> Hi all,
> I am desperately trying to install my Canon LBP 2900B Laser Printer on Ubuntu 12.04... I've gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 but had no success... Actually the file "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-cups-usblp.conf" is missing in my system... and the folder usb in "/dev"... Can anyone please give me step by step instruction to install my printer?? Please....


Hello balasankarc,
         I am also having the same problum  as I have been  strugling to install Canon LBP 2900B laser printer in my 12.04  ubuntu OS(64 bit).I noticed that you have solved your problum from the reply of _pdc_.Would you please explain me the step you intalled your printer ? How you downloaded driver ? Do I need to change my OS from 64 bit to 32 bit system ? please give me a detailed step by step  procedure.

----------


## pdc

hi chandra;

I think the best guide is this

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/in...lote_canon_lbp

it is in french by a chap called Sivella; if you have access to google, you can use the google translate function to convert to whatever language you wish:

you can see the 64bit has quite a few more steps: I think the 32bit is much easier; ............. up to you.................

........I will follow this thread so post back as you need advice, comments.......whatever

----------


## chandraubunt

Hai pdc
  I am a bigginer in ubuntu so i have little bit  difficulty in  installation proceedure .I am trying  hard to get my printer  work,yet, till now ,not succeeded. Thank you for the reply.

----------


## pdc

you said before




> Do I need to change my OS from 64 bit to 32 bit system ?


I think YES would be the correct answer............but it is your computer and your system

come back to us when you have a 32bit partition: we can help you further; you can add a 32bit partition and leave the 64bit still installed

----------


## chandraubunt

I am having  both Windows and Ubuntu in my system. How    a 32 bit partition is added without leaving already installed 64 bit? thank you.

----------


## pdc

I believe you can just add it

----------


## chandraubunt

I have changed my  OS to 32 bit,please help me to install lbp2900B canon laser printer

----------


## pdc

go here and download the CAPT driver

http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/c...100459601.html

it comes down as Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V256_uk_EN.tar.gz

I base my advice on Sivella's excellent instructions http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/in...lote_canon_lbp which are in french so use google to translate to your favourite language

1) Install the CAPT drivers

the commands to copy and paste into a terminal are:




> cd Downloads





> tar -zxvf Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V256_uk_EN.tar.gz





> cd Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V256_uk_EN/32-bit_Driver/Debian


now get the system to list what is in that directory




> ls


it should say 


> cndrvcups-common_2.56-1_i386.deb and cndrvcups-capt_2.56-1_i386.deb


If so, 




> sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-common_2.56-1_i386.deb


and then




> sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-capt_2.56-1_i386.deb





> sudo service cups restart


2) register the printer in CUPS




> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP2900B -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E


3) register the printer with the ccpd daemon

first let's check where the computer "sees" your printer is connected

issue the command




> /usr/sbin/lpinfo -v


you will get maybe ten lines of results printed in your terminal 

do you see direct usb:/dev/usb/lp0 somewhere in the list            .........if you do, we use the /dev/usb/lp0 portion .............




> sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LBP2900B -o /dev/usb/lp0


now start the ccpd daemon




> sudo service ccpd start


now check it works




> sudo service ccpd status


you should get something like




> Canon Printer Daemon for CUPS: ccpd: 8956 8954


now try to print something .........if it works..........you can automate starting the ccpd daemon as Sivella describes http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/in...lote_canon_lbp

...........if we get you that far, is that helpful?

----------


## chandraubunt

Dear PDC ,
              thank you very much for the help.Sorry for being late to reply I was little bit busy.let me try it 
                                                                                                                    -  Chandra

----------


## chandraubunt

Hello dear  Pdc,

                     ... succeeded  ...... with the great help of  you  !!     Now I could  print with my LBP2900B !!
 Thank you very much for the help. How genorous of you to help me  by giving  detailed instructions  . It is a great site that there will be a solution for every thing in  computer world.

                                                                                                  - Chandra

----------


## chandraubunt

Now Icould print but have to run the commands,   sudo service ccpd start  
sudo service ccpd status

 in terminal every time when switched on the computer.

----------


## EBWQNHD

thanks for your earlier, very kind comments about helping; I was very pleased the printer worked for you;

............ to get it to work each time, 

read Sivella's post .............. the original is in French so translate with Google as suits you to your favourite language;

he details how to automate things so the LBP works each time

it is *section 3.3* in his post

let us know if it is not clear and we can offer further help

----------


## srdjan2

Hi friends, so it looks that there is a new version of CAPTA driver from may 2014 (link you offered for downloading), and this lovely instructions are not valid any more....at least for me ... I can not install lbp 2900 on ubuntu 12.04 LTS (64-bit). Here it is what is going on:

After the command: _/usr/sbin/lpinfo -v /_ result is: direct usb://Canon/LBP2900?serial=0000A266LF4T    I can not proceed further ... Also, I tried those instructions from "French" link .... no success. Just to notice that system recognize the printer (two of them) but I can not print a Test page. Here is the answer: Idle - ccp send_data error, exit. 

Thank you in advance for your help to the newcomer  :Smile:

----------


## pdc

sorry to hear of your issues: .....sounds like you have a new install of 12.04 .........if you want the printer to work, some might suggest you install a 32bit version of 12.04 and the LBP will work well; (for what it's worth, we have 12.04 32bit and our LBP installed quickly and well)

12.04; as you will know; is supported till 2017; a nice stable platform

----------

